
NTP Security Project announces public development release - dankohn1
http://www.ntpsec.org/pressrelease-20151116.html
======
fallenpegasus
I'm the PM for this project, and can answer questions. Don't speculate about
this project, ask me instead!

~~~
marios
From what I read on the ntpsec website, it's essentially a clean up of the ntp
codebase as the latter has accumulated a lot of cruft over the years.

OpenBSD developed OpenNTPD precisely because of the state of the ntp codebase.
Why not start off this, and add the features that are missing ?

Another question: why is the Linux Foundation funding both ntpsec and ntimed ?

My previous question also applies to ntimed, but that's not for you to answer
:).

